# Where do you mount your battery pack?



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll be getting my first headlight with a rechargeable battery pack tomorrow. I plan on running it on the bars, and I'm curious what others have done as far as mounting the battery pack. So, share your expertise with me!


Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I run my xeccon 6-cell battery, which came with an integrated and very long velco strap, on the frame top-tube near the front and close to the head tube. I used to use a 4-cell magicshine battery that went in a saddle bag with an extension wire.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Strapped to the seat post


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Top of top tube near the front. Held on with a Backcountry Tube Turnequit. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

***


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I mount my battery under the stem. I use to do it on the frame, but it moved around a bit too much for me, but that can just depend a lot on the design of the frame, etc.

Where ever you mount it, it definitely helps to have a bag with 2 straps, like these.
A lot of the cheaper/Chinese lights come with bags with one strap, and I don't like them as much.

Or if you want to spend a little more, and get a bag/case that will also help protect the battery in the event of a crash, there's these from MTBRevolution (and possibly elsewhere). A little more bulky, but the one wide strap is easy to use and nice and secure.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The straps from Backcountry are great for this app. They have a non-slip backing so it won't move on the frame. It seems that the stem or hbar is a rotten place for a weight to be strapped on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> The straps from Backcountry are great for this app. They have a non-slip backing so it won't move on the frame. It seems that the stem or hbar is a rotten place for a weight to be strapped on.


I can't say I've noticed the weight.

Btw, do you have a link to the straps you mentioned?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Google...for the love of God man...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Strap it to the top of my down tube.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> Google...for the love of God man...


Thanks.....


----------



## kgatwork (Oct 7, 2008)

Seat tube water bottle cage.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

How much more do you want? I gave the namd of the strap and the company's name. I may be a dick today but at least I am not lazy.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Ladies, that's enough, thank you. If you wish to bicker, take it elsewhere. 

I got the light in today. I immediately thought of dropping the pack into a spare bottle and running it through that, just because I have nothing better to do. 


Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Considering I included links to the items I was talking about, I'd hardly say I'm lazy. 
With that said, I did miss your first post that mentioned the brand name. My apologies.

Here's the link to the Tube Tourniquet that TiGeo mentioned.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

two batteries on the bottom side of the top tube - one for headlight, one for tail light.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't mean to be quite so turse...appologies.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Grumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I mount my battery under my stem. Battery is in a Chinese case, yes a two strap version would be better. I strap it on with the single strap, connect the plug then I use an old school toe clip strap around everything. No problems, doesn't go anywhere and keeps all the wire in one place. O, and I wrap almost all the wire from the battery at the top of the battery in the cheap case and then fold the top cover over. Keeps it out of the way and short!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> Didn't mean to be quite so turse...appologies.


Just a misunderstanding, we're good.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Man....a red chicklet for that one...I will be nice and won't throw one back your way


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I put mine in an old water bottle. Similar to this...










It doesn't wiggle, jiggle, or fall off (with a good cage that is). Also, its mostly protected from the elements.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

My li-po cells are in an ebay bag: AU Cycling Bicycle Bike Top Frame Pannier Front Tube Saddle Bag Pouch Outdoornew | eBay
with some added protection to prevent damage from crash. It is attached to a saddle & tube on a full suspension bike.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

jetboy23 said:


> I put mine in an old water bottle. Similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the route I'm going to take. I like the fact that it doesn't stand out, and is better protected from the elements than in a bag.

Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

jetboy23 said:


> I put mine in an old water bottle. Similar to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the battery bounce around the inside of the bottle?


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

I put two batteries in a sks tool box bottle. Using waterproof cable glands.

Wrapped in bubble wrap. No shaking or movement!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jetboy23 said:


> It doesn't wiggle, jiggle, or fall off (with a good cage that is). Also, its mostly protected from the elements.


When I did 24 hr races the promoter required bottle mounted batteries have an auxiliary strap or tape to guarantee they would not pop out of a cage. Seems they had a bad OTB crash from a battery popping out and getting caught in between the spokes. Of course batteries were very heavy then compared to now.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I use Niterider Lumina all in one piece no need to mount extra batteries


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is mine. The strap from Backcountry Research works KILLER for this application...v. secure. I have a GeoMan battery and the base is contoured to fit round top tubes; mine is more square and even then, it doesn't move. Before I was using the Backcountry strap, the battery came with a generic velcro strap that allowed the battery to rotate around the tube; the Backcountry strap has a rubberized backing that prevents movement and grips the tube securely.


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

My SL-R frame has a hole just nice for mj-880 6cell battery.


----------



## quiggs1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the direction to Backcountry Research, have been searching for a while now to find a durable velcro strap that holds a few bits and bobs onto top tube!

quiggs


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

quiggs1974 said:


> Thanks for the direction to Backcountry Research, have been searching for a while now to find a durable velcro strap that holds a few bits and bobs onto top tube!
> 
> quiggs


You won't be disappointed. I use their "Race II" strap to hold my tube/lever/CO2 under my seat. Great products..love supporting innovation by small US businesses!


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

I made a carbon fibre bracket to strap mine to the down tube waterbottle fittings.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but figured I'd see what people are using these days to mount their battery packs and where?


I recently purchased a BT40s kit as well as an extra Action LED 4 cell battery. 

The Action LED battery came with rubber straps that latch and am wondering if it will be safe enough to use out on extremely rocky terrain??? 

I noticed some people house their battery pack in their water bottle.... i like this idea but wanna know what other options I have!


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I go under the top tube as far forward as possible. I have the Panovo(?) 4 cell case that comes with a nice nylon/Velcro holder, I also use a cheap Velcro strap to make it extra secure.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I use the new Magicshine batteries that have the rubber straps. On top of the top tube toward the front...can only go so far forward as the cable stops get in the way. Perfect location and keeps the cable nice and short. And no...you won't hit your balls on it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

DustyTrail said:


> I know this is an old thread but figured I'd see what people are using these days to mount their battery packs and where?
> 
> I recently purchased a BT40s kit as well as an extra Action LED 4 cell battery.
> 
> ...


When mounting a battery to a frame a lot depends on the frame itself, where the shifter/brake lines are mounted and lastly the length of the power cords.

I think most people typically mount the battery "under" the top tube and as close to the stem as possible. I mounted my battery there for years. Takes some practice threading the straps under the shifter cables/brake line but easy once you discover the trick ( when using Velcro straps ).

Currently I use a Xeccon battery with supplied pouch. The Xeccon pouch has a very nice built-in ( wide ) Velcro strap/buckle that when properly secured holds the battery in place very well. A couple years ago I started strapping mine down on the top side of the down tube ( as high as possible ). It took me a while to get used to the look but really it's easier to do since I have no shifter cables on the down tube. Picks up a little more dirt mounted there but it's not a big deal.

On my road set-up I just put the battery in my (aftermarket) small triangle frame pouch that I put all my other road stuff in. ( mounts in front between head tube, top and down tube ). Of course people with more racing style bikes usually like as less stuff mounted to the frame as possible. With my touring set-up the frame pouch works for me and leaves my "under seat" area clear for other stuff. I've seen people mount batteries under the stem too. What ever works.

It's really not so important what it looks like, really. You're riding at night back in the woods. Who's gonna see where you mount your battery? The major issue for me is always function over form. I gave up worrying about how all the "light stuff" looked on my bike ( and helmet ) years ago. The important stuff is that I have reliable lamps and batteries and that they work long enough for me to complete my rides.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I use a water bottle and have for a while now. I am not at all worried about the weight and use a very high power Li Po battery as I have a high power - high drain lighting setup.. but it is worth it.

Battery is protected and the the bottle keeps out the elements.


----------

